# notifications - and hiding following of topics from others via tapatalk



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I keep getting emails when I reply to a topic. How do I turn that off?

Also, how do I hide from other topics I star via tapatalk? "Let others see that I follow this"

I'd like both off as a default value.


----------

